# One piece driveshaft and how fast can you go?!



## rnoswal (Dec 2, 2007)

I just bought a very nice one piece drive shaft from the driveshaft shop. the tranny end just slid in and the other (diff) end had a nice billet piece that just bolted on the diff. This is the 1000 hp driveshaft but my 2005 GTO has less than half that. I want to try the Texas Mile in March I believe. I have had my car up to 160 on a nice open stretch here in North Louisiana. Adjusting for speedo error as it said 165 actually with stock size tires but not stock tires! It felt very stable and no real vibrations to mention. 

Now as I said, I have replaced my stock 2 piece with this one piece. I have read some about vibration issues with a one piece. What is the actual experience with upper speeds with a one piece. Its too wet to go out and try the 160 stunt again on the local freeway but I really want to try it at the one mile.

Any stories out there?

Thanks

Russ


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Don't know what the max recommended RPM of the shaft is, but remember
that 5th and 6th are OD.
In 5th, you are turning the shaft 1.19 times the engine RPM and 6th it is
1.75 times the engine RPM.

Larry


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I have been doing track days in my 06 GTO the last 4 years and no problems with my one piece. I run at speeds between 80 - 140 mph for 20-30 minute sessions ( 6 sessions in a normal weekend). Change fluids once a season. Car is supercharged putting out 518 rwhp/535 rwtq.


----------



## rnoswal (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks guys. I read up on the DriveShaftShop and find that they are using a newer type balancer for these shafts. They are supposed to spin them up to 9K for a good balance. I also think that with the solid mounts front and back that it should stay centered under the car very well. I have heard that the length could be a problem at higher shaft speeds but up to 100 and it still feels very smooth.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I believe mine was something like 140-145 but I have 3.91 gears which make the shaft spin 12% or so faster. I wouldn't want to max mine out as at those speeds it could be a bad thing. If I was doing high speeds a carbon or two piece wold be under the car


----------

